# Do you enjoy being groomed?



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Hair brushed, washed, or styled? Having your eyebrows done? Getting a shave? Someone popping your back zits?


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

It's not something I have done on a day when I want to relax, but I don't mind it. The two things I must have are haircuts and my brows done. The eyebrows suck because it hurts like hell every goddamn time (threading.) But the haircuts are nice, especially when I get the wash done.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Every time I get my hair cut I always get the shampoo treatment even though I really don't need it. I can't explain why but I just _love_ it. I think it's because it's so like, relaxing? Nice warm water, the shampoo always smells good, and getting my head rubbed feels nice, like a massage. I get why dogs like getting scritches lol.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Sure, if the groomer knows what they are doing. It’s hard to enjoy a poor haircut, massage, etc. A talented groomer can make the experience delightful.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

I hate having a hairdresser yank at my head, waxes are torture, and pedicures make me antsy. So no lol. But it's worth the end result. I used to get facials too, but I just do them myself now.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

Mange said:


> Hair brushed, washed, or styled? Having your eyebrows done? Getting a shave? Someone popping your back zits?


I do not. I find it very annoying. I'm very sensitive to being touched in such ways. Such places as the stylist's chair are uncomfortable for me. They always have been.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

For the most part, no. I don't particularly like being touched and avoid it as much as possible.



Mange said:


> Hair brushed, washed, or styled?


I like having others cut my hair because I do not trust myself to cut it. That is the only exception I can think of to me hating being groomed.

I don't mind them washing it, but I don't usually want to pay the extra money for that. Brushing is uncomfortable and once in a while painful, and styling is kind of a waste.



> Having your eyebrows done?


Hell no. I've tried it myself a couple of times and I couldn't stand it. It sounds even more hellish if someone else does it for me.



> Someone popping your back zits?


I'm quite fine popping my own.

As for things you didn't mention, getting manicures/pedicures are among my least favorite activities in the world.

I don't like massages because I find them tickle-inducing, but it's possibly because I've only had them from non-professionals.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

I like grooming/pampering _myself. _Like others, I feel uncomfortable having others touch me, though I do like the feeling _after_ I've had that done and getting a fresh haircut or my eyebrows done makes me feel good. 

I don't even like people playing with my hair because my hair tends to be tuggy and it gets oily fast so I don't like it.


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

hair cut/ colored/ styled? i'm fine with it. all the rest? you better gtfo with that nonsense. XD

i had my hair dyed three colors once, and the dye kept messing up, so they had to wash and re-dye my hair a few times, and i was okay with most of it, but leaning over backwards to have my hair washed was not fun. i had such a crick in my neck. i'm amazed it didn't stay sore after that. 

but i can take care of myself. i hate invasive care.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm lucky I was never groomed even though there were some people who had the opportunity to do it. Lucked out. Some others are not as lucky and you can see the impact of their grooming in their adult lives.

I don't know if I would have enjoyed it or not. Seems rapey and I really don't want to have had experienced that in my life.


----------



## Egao (Nov 29, 2018)

Hell, no. My Se likes to stay inferior.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

No, not really. I'll go get a hair cut every 5-6 weeks but that's about it. Everything else I do myself.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

No, I do not


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

No. I'm not a girl.




:>


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes, very much so. I go long periods of time though, almost forgetting how pleasurable simple human touch is, and there needs to be a particular vibe in the environment and connection to 'the groomer' (meaning, nothing even remotely sexual, tense, forced, etc.) I remember how important physical touch and care from the outside can be when I get my hair done, which I absolutely love (unless they try to talk to me too much, since I'm introverted). The feeling of someone massaging my scalp and washing my hair always brings me back, allows me to remember how isolated and disconnected we have socially become, how neglectful we can be to basic physiological needs, which produce massive dopamine release an increase in well-being. Body massages, foot massages, facials, spa treatments... Let me tell ya - if people would get the fuck over themselves and the idea that every glance or touch must be sexually motivated, so that they could embrace this kind of care and honor physical needs, we'd have waaay less societal aggression.


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

No, it is a torture! I cut my own hair and style it. However, it is not an enjoyable experience. It is just something I have to do. Last time I saw a hairdresser touch my hair was 12 years ago. I absolutely hated it.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

No, because they might try to talk to me and I'm terrible at the small talk, but the silence is just as uncomfortable.


----------



## Defiled (Apr 4, 2019)

I hate being touched. But I also kind of hate that I hate being touched.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I very much dislike anybody outside my private circle touching me. I cut my own hair until my daughter was old enough to do it for me.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

My favourite thing is getting my hair washed at the hairdressers. I have no words for it, head massages are just amazing.

Eyebrows aren't relaxing because it's mostly just pain. Manicures/pedicures... eh. Massages, I always feel bad because I'm halfway to falling asleep and provide terrible chat for the massage therapist that keeps trying to talk to me.


----------



## moue (Apr 27, 2019)

As long as its purpose is to clean and remove stuffs off me then yeah. Getting zits/acne removed to foot being washed, I enjoy the thought of them leaving my body and feeling clean

Going to a spa or massage parlor is also great to get those muscles unstiffen and feel relaxed


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mange said:


> Hair brushed, washed, or styled? Having your eyebrows done? Getting a shave?


This can be hot IMO I have experienced and given said experience to SOs Although, my ex husband is the only one I ever let shave my.....


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

Depends on who's executing it. Generally speaking, I'm partial to it--from family members, friends, or visiting children. :tongue: (e.g. having my hair brushed/braided, nails painted, etc.)
It's simultaneously practical and somewhat affectionate.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

OMG there's little I love more than a gay man washing and styling my hair. There's something magnificent about having a man who has no sexual intentions towards you touch you so lovingly. 

I also enjoy getting pedicures from Asian women who speak very little English (they won't talk to me), fully nude body scrubs and massages from violent Korean ladies, and "healing sessions" from flaky cishets.

Being groomed is my second favorite form of being touched after sex. Forget the hugs, where's the spa, fucking sign me up.


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

It's funny because even though I enjoy being 'groomed' in particular context, I also have a pretty wide circle for physical space when I'm out moving amongst the general public. Reaching over someone to grab an item (always try to avoid but, if in a hurry will have the decency to say 'excuse me' politely. Walking through doorways, holding doors, etc. Couldn't tell you how many times my physical space has been imposed, one of the most frequent examples when I'm standing in a line (which I always allow a decent gap between myself and the person a head) and someone feels the need to stand right behind me, practically on top of my fucking heels. Like I can hear their breathe and stomach gurgle. I used to just stand there and suffer in silence, now I've come to really enjoy quickly flipping around to face someone, almost nose to fucking nose, just to emphasize the awkwardness of their physical boundary transgressions. Same goes with people who, when I'm standing in an isle looking for something, come shuffling up almost in front of me, pretend that I don't even exist and then have the nerve to take their time looking for their item. Sometimes, as soon as I see they locate it, I'll reach with my cat-like Se response and grab it before them or at the same time. Just again, to make it really fucking awkward. Cuz fuck that, have some consideration for others for chrisake. Though, now that I really reflect on this.. it sounds like I may be in need for a grooming appointment.


----------



## stevieg306 (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't mind certain people touching me like when I go to the barbers but I don't like it when one of my best friends does, he loves randomly touching my upper torso when I'm riding shotgun, once or twice I can let it slide but more that that I start to get annoyed.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Getting eyebrows done hurts but I secretly enjoy getting my hair washed and getting pedicures. It's like a head massage and foot massage. The only thing I don't like about getting my hair washed at a salon is the rest of my body is dry and it just feels strange when only my head is wet, and I hate it when water runs down my face etc when I'm dry.

I've never had anyone shave me or pop pimples I think I'll do those myself.

I just love touch. Well not all the time and not from everyone, but you know.

The only thing I don't enjoy about haircuts etc is having to keep the conversation going, or sitting in awkward silence,trying not to stare into the mirror etc.


----------



## uvikalina (Jun 17, 2019)

sometimes I forget that a woman should look good


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

I like my hair washed and styled, but I cannot stand anyone popping my pimples except me, and even then I hate it. Grosses me out. I also hate waxing/shaving, but I like how my skin feels afterwards, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ultracrepidarian said:


> It's funny because even though I enjoy being 'groomed' in particular context, I also have a pretty wide circle for physical space when I'm out moving amongst the general public. Reaching over someone to grab an item (always try to avoid but, if in a hurry will have the decency to say 'excuse me' politely. Walking through doorways, holding doors, etc. Couldn't tell you how many times my physical space has been imposed, one of the most frequent examples when I'm standing in a line (which I always allow a decent gap between myself and the person a head) and someone feels the need to stand right behind me, practically on top of my fucking heels. Like I can hear their breathe and stomach gurgle. I used to just stand there and suffer in silence, now I've come to really enjoy quickly flipping around to face someone, almost nose to fucking nose, just to emphasize the awkwardness of their physical boundary transgressions. Same goes with people who, when I'm standing in an isle looking for something, come shuffling up almost in front of me, pretend that I don't even exist and then have the nerve to take their time looking for their item. Sometimes, as soon as I see they locate it, I'll reach with my cat-like Se response and grab it before them or at the same time. Just again, to make it really fucking awkward. Cuz fuck that, have some consideration for others for chrisake. Though, now that I really reflect on this.. it sounds like I may be in need for a grooming appointment.


Invasion of my personal bubble irritates the hell out of me. I really get triggered when they do it to my daughter. I usually, slide her over to the side and push the buggy/cart back on them ~esp in the checkout line.


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

Ugh, nope, I don't like anyone in my personal bubble who isn't a romantic partner (and then I turn oddly cuddly).

Hair cuts, dental work, etc are stuff I endure, not enjoy, although I always try to be nice to the professionals and hide my discomfort so they can get on with it.
I do my own eyebrows because that's so easy... and shave myself, umm, I have no clue how some women get bikini waxes from strangers :shocked:
I also dress & bathe myself, so I suppose maybe I can do this adulting thing after all.




ultracrepidarian said:


> when I'm standing in a line (which I always allow a decent gap between myself and the person a head) and someone feels the need to stand right behind me, practically on top of my fucking heels. Like I can hear their breathe and stomach gurgle. I used to just stand there and suffer in silence, now I've come to really enjoy quickly flipping around to face someone, almost nose to fucking nose, just to emphasize the awkwardness of their physical boundary transgressions.



Let me share my patent-pending system with you 

Standing in line ... this is where I do the sideways shuffle. 

First, one should always be on their guard for someone to come up behind you in these situations. People are pesky like that.
So when you see someone coming, orient yourself sideways from the rest of the line, and take several side steps over to expand the space between you and the person in front of you.
Now, once the newcomer arrives, they'll be a little weirded out at your position and stop sooner than usual. Once you have them stopped like that, they are usually more hesitant to creep up on you than they would have been to just arrive at your back in one go. 
So with them fully parked, you can now gradually ease yourself back in tiny steps towards the person in front of you. This expands the space between you and the newcomer. And it may be important in situations like a grocery store line where you need to get on with it, or in a line where cutting is a possibility.
And here comes the jig. 
If when you ease yourself back to a more normal distance, the newcomer begins to creep up on you... now it's time to start switching your weight between left & right feet, still facing sideways, perhaps with your hand on your hips or arms folded so your elbows stick out a little. 
You can keep the dance really subtle, and maybe hum a little tune with a smile on the face so you don't seem to be targeting anyone but just having fun with yourself... or if the persons a total creeper (aka sweaty big man who thinks he can intimidate you forwards), you can make the dance a little more obvious, and leave him thinking you're a loony. 
Bonus points for sticking your elbows out even further.

* Disclaimers:
- I don't do cities, no idea if this works in public transport.
- lots of experience here with gross men getting too close to my butt and/or breathing down on my hair
- I possess little to no embarrassment at acting strange in public, if that's not you then please proceed with caution
- It might be a fair bit of "overthinking" but I still think it works quite well


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, minus the having someone pop my zits. But I like grooming myself, otherwise it affects my head space and I end up feeling like an unlovable monster that should be put down ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

ultracrepidarian said:


> It's funny because even though I enjoy being 'groomed' in particular context, I also have a pretty wide circle for physical space when I'm out moving amongst the general public. Reaching over someone to grab an item (always try to avoid but, if in a hurry will have the decency to say 'excuse me' politely. Walking through doorways, holding doors, etc. Couldn't tell you how many times my physical space has been imposed, one of the most frequent examples when I'm standing in a line (which I always allow a decent gap between myself and the person a head) and someone feels the need to stand right behind me, practically on top of my fucking heels. Like I can hear their breathe and stomach gurgle. I used to just stand there and suffer in silence, now I've come to really enjoy quickly flipping around to face someone, almost nose to fucking nose, just to emphasize the awkwardness of their physical boundary transgressions. Same goes with people who, when I'm standing in an isle looking for something, come shuffling up almost in front of me, pretend that I don't even exist and then have the nerve to take their time looking for their item. Sometimes, as soon as I see they locate it, I'll reach with my cat-like Se response and grab it before them or at the same time. Just again, to make it really fucking awkward. Cuz fuck that, have some consideration for others for chrisake. Though, now that I really reflect on this.. it sounds like I may be in need for a grooming appointment.


I just had someone do the tailgating in line thing to me earlier today, and although he was practically breathing down my neck himself, he was also holding his daughter, and when she would squirm in his arms, I would sometimes get kicked. Not her fault. Little kids wiggle. She wasn't kicking to be a brat. It was her parents. I should have tried the turn around and stare thing. Good idea.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

I'd rather be groomed periodically by a professional as far as my hair goes, because I'm not going to do that adequately myself. If I'm in PT and an injured body part is getting massaged, fine, because it helps. I've had nails done, gotten non-medical massages, and gotten stuff tweezed, waxed and threaded, but I normally don't, because I don't want to pay the high prices for it.

It used to make me anxious if a masseuse would touch my back. It was like, a survival instinct, or something.


----------



## lokasenna (Apr 7, 2019)

From the title alone, this sounds like a question an opportunistic pedophile would ask if they completely lacked subtlety.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

lokasenna said:


> From the title alone, this sounds like a question an opportunistic pedophile would ask if they completely lacked subtlety.


"How much do you like it"
"A lot"


----------



## Ponysales (Jun 29, 2019)

I dont enjoy anything in life. The only thing i get inspired by is Someone whom to I have a limited access to as thats based on His Will.

And ppl who can go that deep with me. The rest is a waste. The high just aint nuff for me. Grooming and the rest included.

Im the most cronically depressed person I know.

I have no one to talk with properly. No one to share info about experiences of that nature with. Just the casual clownery called a life worth livin, which it just aint.

Pffff..


----------



## Ponysales (Jun 29, 2019)

Lokasenna. Well that is the exact case here.

PerC is literally full of psychopathy. F.u.l.l.

Bit then again, being way worse than that, who am i to judge.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Mange said:


> Hair brushed, washed, or styled? Having your eyebrows done? Getting a shave? Someone popping your back zits?


I do. I don't like other people to cut my hair really since I know how to do it myself unless they've done it before and I trust them not to mess it up. But even before I learned how to do it, I guess yeah, I love getting haircuts, facials and the like. Manicures and pedicures as long as they don't take off too much skin. Pedicures always hurt after cause they take off way too much skin. Massages, you name it. It's nice to be pampered. Back facials, waxing. Yeah. It's a real luxury to get that kind of stuff done. I usually do all that kind of stuff myself.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Interesting... choice of words regarding the title. Please never add context to it.

Other than that, everything regarding hair is rather enjoyable. Don't plan on getting my eyebrows done or zits being popped though. And so far, I've been (more or less) successful to shave myself. Never got a massage or pedicure. However, I can imagine not liking the fiddle faddle too much; it's possible I won't like such sensory stimuli. And pedicures/manicures seem boring to be honest.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Mange said:


> Hair brushed, washed, or styled? Having your eyebrows done? Getting a shave? Someone popping your back zits?


Really depends on who's doing the grooming. 

SO is generally acceptable for hair brushing/washing, maybe getting my eyebrows done for me. 

No shaving or zit popping though, that's just wrong.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

I don't mind it. Especially if I'm getting groomed for influential leadership positions! :skeleton:


----------



## Brighid (Jun 30, 2019)

I like to get muh hair did. I find someone washing my hair relaxing, but nothing creepy. I tend to go to the same person who I build a rapport with and who gets to know what I like, so the small talk becomes more like old friends catching up. Unfortunately, I've had a few people like that move or quit the profession on me, but I really like my current stylist.

I did some local modeling while in college and the long makeup regimen involved in that sometimes can be taxing, even if the outcome is superb. Someone right in your face for more than a couple minutes is a little annoying.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

a massage is great, if I could stand nail polish I'd probably enjoy someone doing my nails because it would probably turn out way better than I could do. I'd probably like someone brushing and doing my hair if anyone actually respected my preference in hair styles and knew how to not be too vigorous and pull things too tight etc. My experiences with that have mostly been painful, but I like doing other people's hair and always wish someone with my touch could do mine without me having to do it myself which is of course more awkward. I wouldn't want anyone else doing anything near my eyes, probably not anything on my face at all - it can be too tickly when you're not in control and expecting exactly what you're about to feel.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

No, I don't like it. Being nursed over. I can look after myself in most cases, thank you.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Doccium said:


> Interesting... choice of words regarding the title. Please never add context to it.
> 
> Other than that, everything regarding hair is rather enjoyable. Don't plan on getting my eyebrows done or zits being popped though. And so far, I've been (more or less) successful to shave myself. Never got a massage or pedicure. However, I can imagine not liking the fiddle faddle too much; it's possible I won't like such sensory stimuli. And pedicures/manicures seem boring to be honest.


Why dont you eat my dirty butthole?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Depends on who's doing it and what's being done. One fave is a mani and pedi at my spa. I ask for one of two women who funnily enough, share the same first name. Your feet and hands are soaked to soften the skin, then they give you an oil massage up to your forearms and knees. Once manis and pedis have been completed, they light an aromatherapy candle, dim the lights, put on some tranquil forest or amazonian jungle ambient music and leave you to snooze for fifteen minutes.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

It depends. Nobody is allowed to touch my zits or any of my flaws. Ever.

I find grooming a very personal and intimate thing so I strongly dislike it when it comes from a stranger. When it comes from a partner (like a massage, or having my hair washed/combed), it can be a very intense experience. I don't like letting my guard down and I'm not good at receiving care from others so anything that involves me allowing someone to physically take care of my body is going to be...a lot.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

A lot because I don't have to do it ~(˘▾˘~)


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

No touch please. The answer is no.


----------



## Bassytranslatelexicon7 (Jul 15, 2019)

I fucking love this thread. HAHA. BTW: Love being groomed, doi though... How could you hate being groomed, it feels so good layful:


----------

